# My little hen died without any signs of illness help?



## biblegirl (Jun 18, 2013)

My little Hen Ruth was a little sluggish and been having her eyes closed. But no runny nose, rattles, been eating and drinking like normal, this morning she seemed ok when I got home she passed away  I'm new at raising chickens and worried about my other young ones in my coop. They were all in the laying hutch with her when I found her. If u have any suggestions let me know.


----------



## biblegirl (Jun 18, 2013)

Please can anyone help?


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

I hope someone comes along soon who can help. I am a new chicken keeper also so I don't have a lot of experience. How old are your chicks? What is the temperature where they are living? What are you feeding them? I have learned a lot on this forum so keep coming back. So sorry about your chick.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Age?? So sorry....


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

As hard as it sounds, sometimes we just lose them for no apparent reason. We can have no symptoms, no predators, and everything just fine and one can pass with no explanation. So sorry!! But keep an eye on the others, just in case.


----------

